# Keeping kittens safe Advice please



## THULL (Sep 14, 2011)

I have 4 3week old kittens - their mum tryed to move them which nearly ended in disaster as she didn't finish the job leaving them outside in different places [then seemed completely disinterested in feeding them , in fact ignored their crys completely ] After leaving her locked in a small dark space with them her bond to them was thankfully re-established . Now obviously something had unnerved her to firstly move them and then to lose interest in being a mum all day long [ she was full of milk ] . The only factor that is different from last time is the presence of a teenage female from the first litter of the year - who seems to on one hand help mother the kits to then turn a bit rough - practicing its hunting skills - could this be why the old mum decided to move them . should i keep the teenager seperately till kits are much bigger .


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

i`m not a breeder but I think you should definately keep the other cat away from mum & kittens. Especially in light of her trying to move the kittens.

I`m sure someone who knows more about it will be along


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

THULL said:


> I have 4 3week old kittens - their mum tryed to move them which nearly ended in disaster as she didn't finish the job leaving them outside in different places [then seemed completely disinterested in feeding them , in fact ignored their crys completely ] After leaving her locked in a small dark space with them her bond to them was thankfully re-established . Now obviously something had unnerved her to firstly move them and then to lose interest in being a mum all day long [ she was full of milk ] . The only factor that is different from last time is the presence of a teenage female from the first litter of the year - who seems to on one hand help mother the kits to then turn a bit rough - practicing its hunting skills - could this be why the old mum decided to move them . should i keep the teenager seperately till kits are much bigger .


Well firstly the mum cat should NOT have access to the outdoors at all while she is caring for her kittens.

I would also definately keep your other cat/kitten away.

If your girls are moggies please please please get them spayed! You younger kitten from this years first litter now, and the mum cat once she's finished raising her young and they have gone to new homes at 12 weeks. Book her in for a spay a couple of weeks after that. But please please please do not let her out, or get pregnant again.

I hope the cat with a litter currently is not the same cat who had a litter earlier this year?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Outside? Don't let her take the kittens outside!

They can be a total pain when they insist on moving their kittens, if you have only the one other cat in the house I'd be inclined to let Mum take the kittens where she wants them, within reason. However if the older kitten is playing with the little ones you will have to keep them separate.

I do understand that this can be difficult and that mothers can be very persistent indeed. You could try finding her somewhere safe to move them to and putting them all there, that sometimes works.

Liz


----------



## THULL (Sep 14, 2011)

Aurelia said:


> Well firstly the mum cat should NOT have access to the outdoors at all while she is caring for her kittens.
> 
> I would also definately keep your other cat/kitten away.
> 
> ...


Just to add my household has had many kittens all cared for by mothers who have enjoyed the freedom of the out doors - they seem to get particularly in touch with their instinct's when being mums - never once have any of them tried to move their kittens outside and nowadays as it isn't very fashionable to let cats have kittens [ something i consider important in the life as a cat -even if only done once ] one finds no trouble in finding good homes even for bog standard cats . The cats i breed are a good example of their breed and are worth a fair deal of money to me - as the kitts they throw out are relatively costly - they find large country homes with large gardens . I have kept one of the females from the last litter as i will with this one - all of which i will breed with the father . In the light of this particular cat moving its kitts out side she will remain locked in till the kitts are sold .


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

THULL said:


> Just to add my household has had many kittens all cared for by mothers who have enjoyed the freedom of the out doors - they seem to get particularly in touch with their instinct's when being mums - never once have any of them tried to move their kittens outside and nowadays as it isn't very fashionable to let cats have kittens [ something i consider important in the life as a cat -even if only done once ] one finds no trouble in finding good homes even for bog standard cats . The cats i breed are a good example of their breed and are worth a fair deal of money to me - as the kitts they throw out are relatively costly - they find large country homes with large gardens . I have kept one of the females from the last litter as i will with this one - all of which i will breed with the father . In the light of this particular cat moving its kitts out side she will remain locked in till the kitts are sold .


Am I reading this right? your planning to breed these kittens back to their father!


----------



## francescah (Feb 6, 2011)

THULL said:


> Just to add my household has had many kittens all cared for by mothers who have enjoyed the freedom of the out doors - they seem to get particularly in touch with their instinct's when being mums - never once have any of them tried to move their kittens outside and nowadays as it isn't very fashionable to let cats have kittens [ something i consider important in the life as a cat -even if only done once ] one finds no trouble in finding good homes even for bog standard cats . The cats i breed are a good example of their breed and are worth a fair deal of money to me - as the kitts they throw out are relatively costly - they find large country homes with large gardens . *I have kept one of the females from the last litter as i will with this one - all of which i will breed with the father* . In the light of this particular cat moving its kitts out side she will remain locked in till the kitts are sold .


OMG! Are you serious?


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

THULL said:


> Just to add my household has had many kittens all cared for by mothers who have enjoyed the freedom of the out doors - they seem to get particularly in touch with their instinct's when being mums - never once have any of them tried to move their kittens outside and *nowadays as it isn't very fashionable to let cats have kittens [ something i consider important in the life as a cat -even if only done once ] *one finds no trouble in finding good homes even for bog standard cats . The cats i breed are a good example of their breed and are worth a fair deal of money to me - as the kitts they throw out are relatively costly - they find large country homes with large gardens . *I have kept one of the females from the last litter as i will with this one - all of which i will breed with the father *. In the light of this particular cat moving its kitts out side she will remain locked in till the kitts are sold .


Oh you are gonna have fun here with your outdated and irresponsible views...

If every cat has a litter, who exactly is going to look after all those cats, with rescues already over flowing with unwanted cats?

And you MUST be a troll if you are promoting such close inbreeding. Breeding the daughter with her father. You are a disgusting individual.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh my word.

I am praying you're joking.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

God I would so not do that mating, very very risky. I would not take that risk at all. 

You are going to get alot of grief for even stating you will do it and deservedly so Im sorry to say.

Izzie


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Gotta be a troll, seriously. Nobody could honestly think that breeding 'their good examples of a breed' to their father is a good idea.

No one wants incest in a breed, so you clearly are either a back yard breeder who no one should buy from in a heartbeat, or a troll


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Can I just say ...
AAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! 

Seriously, I really hope there is just a bunch of Muppet's posting these threads to get people backs up. At least then I know no real living animals are coming to harm. I know of one member who has done this with at least one thread, so I'm not discounting it.

My god, you must be really friggin bored.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Fairly sure theres a few sock puppet accounts going around... not hard to spot


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i think this muppet needs to be ignored they're just trying to get up some people's noses


----------



## THULL (Sep 14, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Oh you are gonna have fun here with your outdated and irresponsible views...
> 
> If every cat has a litter, who exactly is going to look after all those cats, with rescues already over flowing with unwanted cats?
> 
> And you MUST be a troll if you are promoting such close inbreeding. Breeding the daughter with her father. You are a disgusting individual.


This is the last time i look at this site - seems to be full of rude and ignorant pet freaks - i have never created an un wanted kitten or pup - they have all gone to local famillys - Father to daughter in-breeding is , if done correctly ie with the selection of traits that need fixing - results in healthy kittens with the trait's of the breed in question . How do you think pedegree's are created - mushroom wouldn't look so odd without it ! Obviously , when i say that having kittens is good for a cat [ which is obvious to anyone with eyes and any kind of understanding of animals ] this is not to say that every cat in the country should be having a litter - that would be plain silly - Thanks for the personal insult , in the same vain i would guess you are a lonely individual , maybe only able to relate to your pets !


----------



## THULL (Sep 14, 2011)

Aurelia said:


> Can I just say ...
> AAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
> 
> Seriously, I really hope there is just a bunch of Muppet's posting these threads to get people backs up. At least then I know no real living animals are coming to harm. I know of one member who has done this with at least one thread, so I'm not discounting it.
> ...


What is your problem excactly - my cats roam over my large garden - they particularly like to catch and eat rabbits -In breeding is a very common technique - you do have to know what to select . The kittens sell for 275 and the people that buy them love them very much - where is the sufering - i suppose you would prefer it if they were given the snip couped up in some city flat eating wiskers and shiting in a tray !


----------



## THULL (Sep 14, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Gotta be a troll, seriously. Nobody could honestly think that breeding 'their good examples of a breed' to their father is a good idea.
> 
> No one wants incest in a breed, so you clearly are either a back yard breeder who no one should buy from in a heartbeat, or a troll [/QUOTE Incest - how emotive - from the reply posts anyone would think i was doing it with my daughter - i suggest you find out how pedegree's are created


----------



## LittleTyke (Apr 14, 2011)

THULL said:


> Father to daughter in-breeding is , if done correctly ie with the selection of traits that need fixing - results in healthy kittens with the trait's of the breed in question . How do you think pedegree's are created


Firstly, Im 99% sure this is a wind up but.... before this thread gets closed I would like to emphasise how in no way what so ever (!!!) is breeding father to daughter acceptable!

Yes it is true that the foundations of many pedigree breeds involve breeding too closely at some level, I think you would be hard pushed to find any record of father to daughter breeding however!!! Prehaps you ought to go and research the results of this two or three generations down the line (a quick google search will do!)

I would like to say something very innopropriate now involving your blase' attitude to this and your own family but as I want to continue visiting this forum, I'll hold my toungue.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

THULL said:


> This is the last time i look at this site - seems to be full of rude and ignorant pet freaks - i have never created an un wanted kitten or pup -* they have all gone to local famillys - Father to daughter in-breeding is , if done correctly ie with the selection of traits that need fixing - results in healthy kittens with the trait's of the breed in question .* How do you think pedegree's are created - mushroom wouldn't look so odd without it ! Obviously , when i say that having kittens is good for a cat [ which is obvious to anyone with eyes and any kind of understanding of animals ] this is not to say that every cat in the country should be having a litter - that would be plain silly - Thanks for the personal insult , in the same vain i would guess you are a lonely individual , maybe only able to relate to your pets !


Whilst I find everything you have said utter nonsense,this bit worries me most.If all the kittens you so lovingly and thoughtfully have bred , have gone to local families are they neutered.If not what is to stop them "meeting up" and really "inbreeding".As Little Tyke has said hopefully you are just a bored individual with more time on your hands than sense .


----------



## THULL (Sep 14, 2011)

LittleTyke said:


> Firstly, Im 99% sure this is a wind up but.... before this thread gets closed I would like to emphasise how in no way what so ever (!!!) is breeding father to daughter acceptable!
> 
> Yes it is true that the foundations of many pedigree breeds involve breeding too closely at some level, I think you would be hard pushed to find any record of father to daughter breeding however!!! Prehaps you ought to go and research the results of this two or three generations down the line (a quick google search will do!)
> 
> I would like to say something very innopropriate now involving your blase' attitude to this and your own family but as I want to continue visiting this forum, I'll hold my toungue.


Let go of your toungue bad boy and whilst your at it maybe you should do some research of your own on pedigree's and in breeding - i know what i do does not create and deformities or sickness - god knows what you presume to know about my familly - this is ridiculass- go swing pet freak !


----------



## LittleTyke (Apr 14, 2011)

If your Queens have access to outside the chances are that the Dather of the kittens is actually their Brother or Uncle and not their Father as you hoped. I hope this doesn't ruin your careful breeding plan too much!

Pray tell, what are the excellent examples of the breed you speak of? I was under the impression such a thing didn't exist for moggies but as you've pointed out, I still have a great deal of research to do! Perhaps you can enlighten me?


----------



## THULL (Sep 14, 2011)

LittleTyke said:


> Firstly, Im 99% sure this is a wind up but.... before this thread gets closed I would like to emphasise how in no way what so ever (!!!) is breeding father to daughter acceptable!
> 
> Yes it is true that the foundations of many pedigree breeds involve breeding too closely at some level, I think you would be hard pushed to find any record of father to daughter breeding however!!! Prehaps you ought to go and research the results of this two or three generations down the line (a quick google search will do!)
> 
> I would like to say something very innopropriate now involving your blase' attitude to this and your own family but as I want to continue visiting this forum, I'll hold my toungue.


Let go of your toungue bad boy and whilst your at it maybe you should do some research of your own on pedigree's and in breeding - i know what i do does not create and deformities or sickness - god knows what you presume to know about my familly - this is ridiculass- go swing pet freak !


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

What breed is it that you have?


----------



## THULL (Sep 14, 2011)

LittleTyke said:


> If your Queens have access to outside the chances are that the Dather of the kittens is actually their Brother or Uncle and not their Father as you hoped. I hope this doesn't ruin your careful breeding plan too much!
> 
> Pray tell, what are the excellent examples of the breed you speak of? I was under the impression such a thing didn't exist for moggies but as you've pointed out, I still have a great deal of research to do! Perhaps you can enlighten me?


ok dumb arse i am aware enough to know when my females are coming into season and use sheds to contain them during this period - there are also other male cats in the area that desend on my garden sniffing around . I breed british shorthairs - Also note i could if i chose use a different stud cat - who lives with a friend about 2 miles away - all the stock is registered including my friends cat - i prefer not too as my male is better looking and there are no sick or weak traits coming through - it works and i have the prove - Really not interested in enlightening you - i think you all think you know it all anyway -


----------

